# How do I use Wild Camping on my mobile? I have registered here and paid the fee.



## gasgas (Aug 9, 2021)

I haven't used it on the laptop or mobile yet and want to find out how. When I opened it on my mobile it asked for my username which I entered and it says that username is already in use. It also asked for my password. I don't recall entering a password when I signed up on the laptop so I am stuck.


----------



## gasgas (Aug 9, 2021)

Please can someone point me in the direction of how to use the app on my mobile phone?


----------



## Robmac (Aug 9, 2021)

I'm sure somebody will be along to advise before too long.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jeanette (Aug 9, 2021)

Sorry I can’t help you but  Hi and welcome


----------



## Tookey (Aug 9, 2021)

gasgas said:


> Please can someone point me in the direction of how to use the app on my mobile phone?


Hi, I assure you are not being ignored, it's just a techy person hasn't seen your post yet   

To the left of the envelope and bell (I'm on a tablet) is a there circular symbol? On my tablet that leads me to personal settings including passwords etc maybe try to set a password there 

Welcome and hope you get sorted soon


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 9, 2021)

Doesn't it need an activation code?






						Wild Camping Location App Instructions
					

>  Wild Camping Location App Instructions  The link to the app is here: https://wildcamping.co.uk/app.php  Quick start guide  Use the search box, click near me or zoom the map in to make the markers appear.  Click the small blue question marks to get tips on using the app.   About the app  This...




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 9, 2021)

gasgas said:


> I haven't used it on the laptop or mobile yet and want to find out how. When I opened it on my mobile it asked for my username which I entered and it says that username is already in use. It also asked for my password. I don't recall entering a password when I signed up on the laptop so I am stuck.


Well first you are only allowed a certain amount of devices, you will have to register your phone as a device for use on here. In order to register you would have been required to set up a password. I would suggest changing the password on the device you are accessing the website from, if you have saved it on there.
But if you have not activated/registered your mobile phone it won’t give you full access. I hope this helps.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi and welcome to the forum. 
I've referred your query to Phil (admin) who I'm sure will help you.


----------



## Admin (Aug 9, 2021)

gasgas said:


> I haven't used it on the laptop or mobile yet and want to find out how. When I opened it on my mobile it asked for my username which I entered and it says that username is already in use. It also asked for my password. I don't recall entering a password when I signed up on the laptop so I am stuck.


Hello,
1) It sounds like you are clicking register instead of login.
2) I have sent you a password reset as you will need a password to use the app and the forum.
3) Here are the instructions: https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/wild-camping-location-app-instructions.81852/

If you need any further help please open a support ticket as this is the fastest way for me to help you.

Phil


----------



## Admin (Aug 9, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Doesn't it need an activation code?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not anymore that was the old app.


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 9, 2021)

Welcome along, I hope your now sorted.


----------



## Didne (Aug 10, 2021)

gasgas said:


> I haven't used it on the laptop or mobile yet and want to find out how. When I opened it on my mobile it asked for my username which I entered and it says that username is already in use. It also asked for my password. I don't recall entering a password when I signed up on the laptop so I am stuck.


Hi gasgas


----------



## gasgas (Aug 18, 2021)

I am now using the app. Thanks to another member for advising me. We are on Anglesey in a lovely free spot.


----------



## kangooroo (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello @gasgas - I didn't realise you were here too! 

I'm planning a week's trip for mid-September, initially planning north Wales but then spotted the threads about the NOP signs going up around Snowdonia.  Anglesey is another area on my shortlist.  Are you finding overnight parking in the area  to be easy?   I'm car-camping so won't be too obvious but undecided where to head and choosing between 3 unknown areas.


----------



## Caz (Sep 2, 2021)

Welcome @gasgas Getting to be quite a crowd of us on here now!


----------

